# Grinding noise



## LS2 FTW (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello everyone... the other day and today I noticed whenever I was slowing down and coming to a stop I can hear a grinding sound which appears to be coming from the middle or rear of my car. Weird thing is it only seems to do it when it's raining out. I can't tell if it's coming from the brakes or the transmission. It's a 06 A4 with 42K. It doesn't affect how the car drives yet, it just doesn't sound good. Could it be a wheel bearing going bad or some module getting wet? I'm not very experienced when it comes to working on cars besides basic stuff so I'm clueless.

I did put new drilled rotors and new pads all around about a month ago but I didn't notice this sound until the other day. And since my radio is messed up I've done plenty of driving around just listening to my exhaust so I think I would've heard it before. Any help would be appreciated if anyone has experienced something like this before.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Drilled/slotted rotors make noise when you brake. Nothing to worry about.

Popular Q&A | EBC Brakes


----------



## LS2 FTW (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks and I know the slotted ones are kinda loud since my Cobalt has them. It only does it when it rains though... is that common for drilled rotors? I would just think it would be constant.


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

Sometimes. Not all the time when it rains though. Mine will do it if i have been on the highway for a while and the first stop i take or just the first stop i make on a rainy day. If it is happening constantly im not positive.


----------



## brendan4862 (Apr 26, 2012)

My 01 Cadillac had drilled/slotted rotors on the front and it would grind and shutter when it rained out and I put on the brakes. Nothing I would write home about in your case unless you're driving down the road and the rear sub-frame comes loose.


----------



## LS2 FTW (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I just never heard it until the other day so perhaps I'm just paranoid. With as many GM's as I've had it's to be expected!


----------

